# RUMPLER'S MONSTER..........."Eye-popping" Aero-Engine!



## xylstra (Jul 24, 2019)

"So Edmund [Rumpler], what did you get up to in World War 1?"
"Indeed!"
When Edmund Rumpler wasn't busy building fighters to try and knock the allied air brigades out of the sky his creative mind drifted to other tantalising projects of tomorrow. Toward the end of WW1 he conceived of a (then unheard of - yeah, yeah I already know about the NAPIER 'Cub'......) aero-engine of 1,000Hp power output rating - but wait for this: a water-cooled radial with 28-cylinders!
The cessation of hostilities interrupted the dream, but only to momentarily pause. Post-war, he continued to bang the drum for it but the post-war allied control commission forbade its production - not even a working prototype, _"Damn!"_ I believe he published a German pamphlet fully describing it repleat with many diagrams. I believe some was re-printed in the English specialist technical press:-
"*Automobile Engineer*" Volume 15, Issue No. 203, June 1925 ===> pp. 170-175
"*Engineering*" Volume 112, August 12th, 1921 ===> page 252
.... plus, around this time, "*AEROPLANE*" was also reported to have published details.
None of these extracts I have - I want them!! Does anyone have copies of these they could scan and up-load in their reply to this post? All and any other information is sought on this rather obscure piece of WW1-era aviation technical history e.g. photographs, models, press articles, patent specifications, etc, etc.


----------

